# floating flour. cork jigs



## HOCKEY (Jan 27, 2008)

looking for a place that sells 1/4 floaters flour. type by 500 or 1000 pack,
any one know. ones used by maumee river fisherman.


----------



## swantucky (Dec 21, 2004)

HOCKEY said:


> looking for a place that sells 1/4 floaters flour. type by 500 or 1000 pack,
> any one know. ones used by maumee river fisherman.


http://www.hagensfish.com/ You can get them in bulk at Hagens, minimum order of 1000 if I remember right. Good quality last time I ordered from them.

A buddy bought all of the stuff to make them. I know he got a couple thousand done before he was interupted by deer season. I'll see where he is at with them and let you know. We put some prototypes through the paces and they held up very well, in addition he used a better quality hook than any I have seen for sale.


----------



## HOCKEY (Jan 27, 2008)

thanks for the infor. this is electrian mike, we fished of crane creek when
we had the big break, keep me informed if any one else wants to sell them.


----------



## texasfisherman (Jun 29, 2009)

sorry but im confused. what is it that you guys are talking about? a floating cork jig? do they work better than the other jigs?


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

its just a jighead that floats


----------



## Bucket Mouth (Aug 13, 2007)

you can get floating jig heads at any tackle store in the area. They are basically painted styrofoam heads with a hook.


----------



## backagainbaha (Dec 3, 2004)

HOCKEY said:


> thanks for the infor. this is electrian mike, we fished of crane creek when
> we had the big break, keep me informed if any one else wants to sell them.


How do you use them ice fishing? I have head of tying a bottom leader with a few slip shots of the bottom of the eye so you break the leader when you are snagged and not the jig.


----------



## swantucky (Dec 21, 2004)

backagainbaha said:


> How do you use them ice fishing? I have head of tying a bottom leader with a few slip shots of the bottom of the eye so you break the leader when you are snagged and not the jig.


He is looking to buy them for the run in the spring. He was just mentioning the icefihing debacle we were part of last year


----------



## BFG (Mar 29, 2006)

Boy oh boy...talk about a train wreck of a thread! LOL


----------



## homebrew (Apr 13, 2009)

BFG said:


> Boy oh boy...talk about a train wreck of a thread! LOL


It has taken me this long to figure out that this has nothing to do with flour. I see now that it is a misspelled abbreviation for fluorescent...I was struggling to make any sense of that at all..


----------



## Whaler (Nov 16, 2004)

I hought he was frying pancakes ?


----------



## westtoledofisherman (Dec 9, 2009)

im confused as to what it it you guys are talking about.


----------



## fish on! (Oct 15, 2009)

Are we frying fishcakes?


----------



## swantucky (Dec 21, 2004)

We are talking about where to buy bulk floating jigheads for the spring warreye run in the Maumee and Sandusky rivers. If you fish alot you are going to loose between 500-1000 per season. 

The local baitshop does not sell them in bulk anymore.


----------



## Bucket Mouth (Aug 13, 2007)

swantucky said:


> We are talking about where to buy bulk floating jigheads for the spring warreye run in the Maumee and Sandusky rivers. If you fish alot you are going to loose between 500-1000 per season.
> 
> The local baitshop does not sell them in bulk anymore.



Holy Snaggy Batman!!! Do you lose one on every cast? I think you might be fishing on top of razors!! Ha!


----------



## BFG (Mar 29, 2006)

> Do you lose one on every cast?


LOL...no...he fishes every day though.


----------



## roger23 (Mar 7, 2007)

I had some last year that really sucked the paint got real sticky,I also had a bunch that the hooks snapped ,I did not mind if it was in a snag,but many times it was in a fish,


----------



## HOCKEY (Jan 27, 2008)

sorry about spelling, we use fluorescent white head floaters with red dot for
eyes, we tipped them with small rainbow or white or chartuse scented berkly
gulp twister tails off 3 to 4 ft. lead off a casting sinker with swivells off both 
ends, 1/4 to 1 0z. sinkers depends on water level, these will improve your 
legal catches 10 to 1 over egg sinker and regular twister tails, these also 
work very good out on the lake during spring jigging and early turn over, cost
wise its cheaper to buy a thousand than buy packs at the bait store by over
50 percent, and you never have to worry about bait store being out. I know
you can get them out of minnesota just need a address. Any one know, hope
this straighen things out for the ones who don't fish the maumee regular.


----------



## BFG (Mar 29, 2006)

> these will improve your
> *legal* catches 10 to 1 over egg sinker and regular twister tails


C'mon now...say it right...everybody knows all we do in the Maumee is rip and grip, rape the resource, decimate the spawn success year after year, take home our limit of 10# females every day, ruin the fishing for the charter businesses in the summer, cause global climate change, increase the Federal deficit, make the cost of gasoline increase exponentially, endanger the bald eagle, anger the canoeists, push daylight savings time to earlier in the year, cause Easter to change weekends, promote the spread of swine flu, and last but certainly not least...run Dale's out of Leinenkugels by 3:00 on a Saturday afternoon....


----------



## HOCKEY (Jan 27, 2008)

come on guys some one out there knows were we can get these floaters, 
I give reports all the time to help out my fellow fisherman, tell the river reports, give lake reports, now I need some help, that will help all of us out,
and save us all a lot of money in the long run.


----------



## chet (Mar 11, 2008)

edit


----------



## westtoledofisherman (Dec 9, 2009)

BFG said:


> C'mon now...say it right...everybody knows all we do in the Maumee is rip and grip, rape the resource, decimate the spawn success year after year, take home our limit of 10# females every day, ruin the fishing for the charter businesses in the summer, cause global climate change, increase the Federal deficit, make the cost of gasoline increase exponentially, endanger the bald eagle, anger the canoeists, push daylight savings time to earlier in the year, cause Easter to change weekends, promote the spread of swine flu, and last but certainly not least...run Dale's out of Leinenkugels by 3:00 on a Saturday afternoon....


you do know that only 3% of the walleye in the maumee actually spawn, right? do you really think DNR would allow us to fish during this time if in fact, we were hurting the spawn?


----------



## BFG (Mar 29, 2006)

> you do know that only 3% of the walleye in the maumee actually spawn, right? do you really think DNR would allow us to fish during this time if in fact, we were hurting the spawn?


Really? I thought all guys were doing down there was getting out of the house and snagging some fish for the fryer? 

I mean...you don't really call that fishing do you? Poor little walleyes don't have a chance with all those hooks seining the water at the same time. Can't be any technique or skill involved. Just cast it out and rip it back, right? 

I'm surprised more people don't just fish on the lake where the fish actually have a chance. At least if you are fishing over a reef in 5' of water the boat is probably moving and you'll have to start back up and the engine noise might key the horny walleyes into the fact that people are trying to catch them, giving them a chance to swim away! Such is not the case in the river...my goodness...poor little walleyes can't see a thing in that dirty fast water!!!!!

Better yet, the DNR should just close the river fishing altogether. 3% is an awful lot of walleyes, and knowing what we do about the rock hard stats that show the walleye population in Lake Erie is in serious trouble, we had better do our part and only allow charter captains with 36' boats to fish from May through July.

Thanks for the heads up! Learn something everyday.


----------



## HOCKEY (Jan 27, 2008)

thanks chet, theres 6 of use going in on buying different colors, we just looking for something different, we all support maumee tackle, clarence and
netcraft, all of us spent between 100 to 150 days on the water, the river, area creeks, the big lake, and michigan waters, as for BFC, have you every
fished the river, its a lot harder than the lake, the avg. guys get one or two
legal fish a day, were on the lake you can have a boat load in an hour, I take 
it you never fished floater.s on the river, all we every keep is small males and
most guys on the river are practing this way.


----------



## BFG (Mar 29, 2006)

> as for BFC, have you every
> fished the river, its a lot harder than the lake, the avg. guys get one or two
> legal fish a day, were on the lake you can have a boat load in an hour, I take
> it you never fished floater.s on the river, all we every keep is small males and
> most guys on the river are practing this way.


Nope..never fished it. Been over it a couple times though.


----------



## swantucky (Dec 21, 2004)

BFG said:


> Nope..never fished it. Been over it a couple times though.


Are you bored at work or what PM me your email address, HB and I found a pic of your twin brother. You are gonna bust a gut.


For you guys that don't know BFG he is being sarcastic. He fishes the river alot, its just he gets tired of all of the bitching about river fisherman.


----------



## Bucket Mouth (Aug 13, 2007)

Wierd, I couldnt sense any sarcasm in that post...


----------



## chet (Mar 11, 2008)

edit


----------



## BFG (Mar 29, 2006)

> I gotta wonder what the financial impact of the run is,


A mere pittance to the money that would be lost if the charter captains couldn't run their charters every day during the summer on the lake since all the river fisherman ruined the walleye population. 

Randy...PM sent! 

lol


----------



## fish on! (Oct 15, 2009)

Wow, I sure hope all those lake charters don't ruin the river fishing.


----------



## pig (Mar 8, 2008)

sorry hockey looks like only a few people want to help out, the rest must have there eggsinkers tied in a not.


----------



## Nightprowler (Apr 21, 2004)

Any chance to post a picture of this set-up? I'd like to know if its something I could modify, to fish for crappie. A picture would explain it clearly. Thanks in advance.


----------



## swantucky (Dec 21, 2004)

pig said:


> sorry hockey looks like only a few people want to help out, the rest must have there eggsinkers tied in a not.


Its not that nobody wants to help, there is just hardly anywhere to get them in bulk. I know dozens of hardcore guys that have searched for years. The only place we have been able to find is Hagens.

That is why a buddy has invested a decent amount of cash to make his own. He has started up production and hopes to have 6000 done in the next couple weeks. I am pretty sure that all he has the material to make are sold already. If he can get more done I'll let you guys know.


----------

